# Bit One HD vs Helix Dsp Pro MK2



## zainu (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello friends, 

i am new to this forum so please pardon me if i posted it in the wrong section.

I have been working on my build, and i have successfully gathered stuff for my car

1. Brax 3 way (Components)
2. Audison Thesis Basso TH10 (Woofer)
3. Mosconi Zero 4 x2 (Amplifiers)
4. Pioneer 8750bt (HU)

Now my next purchase is DSP, currently i am very confused because 

i saw that audison have launched their latest dsp named as (Audision bit one HD)

i have been looking for its review, since its new i couldnt fine any user's review, but having said that i worked upon the previous version by audison and i was shocked to see the mixed reviews of the people, mostly the people were not satisfied with the performance of the dsp as they were complaining it to be buggy as well its connectivity with the pc sometimes takes ages. Not only this they complained that its a crap and gets failed completely after sometime.

Now being here in Pakistan, we have no such policy of returning if the user is not satisfied, they just make u run for everything and at the end u settle for total loss.


Coming to Helix, 

My friends, 2 of them are running helix dsp pro... and both of them are satisfied with the performance, and even on internet i never found any negative reviews...


Now my problem is that i compared both of the dsps specs, and i found out that audison is probably winning in all the aspects as compared to helix.

even their new version is not advanced as compared to bit one HD

So i need very sincere advice from you brothers that if i should opt for audison dsp or not?

Please support ur answer with valid and technical terms, 

Thanks 

Regards

Zain


----------



## Flyhogz (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

When it comes downs to it I think its like choosing between a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. 

Native resolution of the Helix is 32 bit and the Audison is 24bit. Not that its a giant difference maker in real life performance. The Helix also has a completely new redesigned software that's supposedly great. If you are integrating with the factory system instead of bypassing than I say go with the Audison unit. I would chose the Helix if I had to chose based on above. For me the Software is everything. I've read that the Audison can turn the 13 channels into like 6 or 7 channels for higher quality. Basically each has something a tad unique to it but is that difference really that noticeable. Going back to what I said above BMW or a Mercedes. Both are great options


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Sencire answer....Im sick and tired to be Audison beta tester and dont want to deal with their bugy processor.
I never had any problem with Helix DSP, it works without the slightest problem, you can add some useful modules...in near future there is coming USB module that will ensure playback from USB keys pluged directly into processor, Director controler is very nice and is also touchscreen, software is nice with some realy nice features..... to me a no-brainer...HELIX


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have experience Helix DSP Pro at home which is going in to my car and to be honest I love that thing. The new version of software 4.0 is awesome. You could expensive it to the full screen on your laptop or Windows tablet for easy tune. It's very stable and the foot print is beautiful. Great design on the DSP and software overall. U got extra Bluetooth module and it's wonderful... Well with the money spend on German high quality product. Also the director for that DSP is awesome as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

In tuning power there is no comparison.. the Bit One HD still uses canned crossover settings and a 10 band parametric if I recall correctly. This is in no way close to what the Helix MK2 can do. 32bit/96khz resolution awesome. Also take a look at hte Mosconi Aerospace 8 to 12. I have not had good luck with my last Audison Bit ten D. Bad right out of the box.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I just put my Audison Bit One.1 in a box and on the shelf. I know it is not a HD, but I ordered a Helix MK2 and am excited to get it next week. Audison is good at everything BUT signal processors. Answer: Helix....even though I have not tried my own (yet).


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If you're looking for high resolution audio and at least 10 channels, the only two units currently available that I would look at are the Helix DSP Pro Mk2 and Mosconi Gladen DSP8to12 Aerospace.


----------

